

My Job Is Trying to Save a Billion Internet Virgins From Being Scammed - blondeoracle
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/exit-interview-im-a-cryptospecialist-working-to-secure-the-internet-for-a-billion-people

======
blondeoracle
"I’m the person responsible for the security and privacy of all these new
internet users in India. I make sure the scammers and the phishers don’t abuse
these internet virgins."

